# Feeding Shrimp



## Voo (14 Mar 2008)

I've just started a shrimp only tank (well there's a few kuhli loaches in there too), and was just wondering how often should i be dropping pellets in for them to eat?

The trouble with pellets is that one shrimp comes along and takes it, then there's none left for the others. I used to buy these krill pellets from invertsupplies - they'd break up when a shrimp went to touch it,so they were great for letting everyone have some food. 

Does anyone have any recipes for making crumbly food?

TIA!


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Mar 2008)

Interesting problem   You could try larger algae wafers.  After an hour or so they start to break appart.  I'd say the average wafer is about 1cm across, so might feed plenty


----------



## nry (14 Mar 2008)

I feed my tank in general more often with the larger Tabimin tablets from Tetra - I tend to go for the algae ones for the oto's though the other fish love them too, there is not really that much algae in them anyhow. They are quite large, my shrimp can't pick them up so as they break up (I break them into two before dropping them in anyhow) everyone gets a share.


----------



## Azaezl (15 Mar 2008)

My shrimp seem to eat anything I put in the tank, flake, tetra prima, jmc catfish pellets, peas, bloodworms, beefheart, cucumber and they love algae wafers, my amanos can carry half an algae wafer and then it's tug of war as they try to take food from each other when it's something they really really love.


----------



## Voo (16 Mar 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.

How often would you feed shimp on their own? Do they get enough algae from the tank itself?


----------



## TDI-line (16 Mar 2008)

Mine eat anything, but usually feed tetra prima and algae wafers. 

I usually feed my CRS tank every day with crushed food (pestle and mortar), and i always feed my main tank which has amano's and cherry shrimps every day also, but that does have other stock.


----------



## fishgeek (16 Mar 2008)

as others have said my shrimp eat everything that is put in the tank, live foods,vegetables,egg shell, commercial foods, dead compatriots

i feed maybe every other day, i have approx 100 shrimp in a 2ft tank!

intially i didnt fed to see how they would do with consuming algae
when hungry they cleared up bba, tool some time in first 2 mths with only about 10 shrimp minimal change
once numbers increased algae was trimmed quite well

as long as you maintain good water then feed as much as you want

if you have a well planted tank, whether it be the shrimp's home or another, then plants  always in the tank or cycling through from other tanks will quickly be jumped on and cleaned when newly introduced to the shrimp


andrew


----------

